# Growth on eye, what is this?



## Otis7 (Sep 1, 2012)

What is this growth? I've noticed it since he was a youngin, though my boyfriend had not. He picked it off, thinking it was something like a pimple. Within a week or so the lump grew back even worse. Any ideas?


----------



## tjc1 (Aug 22, 2012)

Any other symptoms? Check inside of the mouth to see if its clear inside.


----------



## Otis7 (Sep 1, 2012)

Seemingly normal, healthy, bossy young male pigeon. First and only pigeon ive ever had, he was rescued from a barn loft with a broken leg. I just checked his mouth, tongue wad pink and everything looked good. Nothing seeming abnormal or alarming. He does live with close proxy ity to chickens and wild birds, but the growth was present before this


----------



## tjc1 (Aug 22, 2012)

Very odd as he is healthy. How long has he had it?


----------



## Otis7 (Sep 1, 2012)

Since he was a few weeks old, before it was ripped off it looked like a skin tag. I took that picture of silo this morning, and since then he has ripped off the growth. He now has a bloody patch near his eye. Odd timing, as far as I've noticed this has never bothered him before.


----------



## tjc1 (Aug 22, 2012)

How old is he? If he has had it a long time with no ill effects it might be a benign growth. If it has only been there for a short time it might be a illness(like pox)


----------



## Dima (Jan 15, 2011)

Doesn't look like pox...is the color white like the cere?


----------



## tjc1 (Aug 22, 2012)

It doesn't look like pox. And it seems that the pigeon is healthy. Thats why I was trying to see how long he has had it. It doent look like herpes or a ingrown feather. Seems like it is just a growth but now it is annoying the bird as it was taken off.


----------



## Dima (Jan 15, 2011)

How does it look now. Is that first pic of the way it's now?
Can you pls post a recent pic.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

overgrowth of tissue like a skin tag?


----------



## Otis7 (Sep 1, 2012)

Best I could get. I got him in august as a fledgling


----------



## tjc1 (Aug 22, 2012)

looks good, I think spiritwings hit it on the head as a skin tag. Like I said a benign growth. If he is health and it doesnt bother him leave it alone. Also tell your bf not to just pick at things (LOL). Some growths can spread if they are picked and allowed to ooze because they have stuff in them. If it starts to bother him maybe ask your vet if he can remove it. Eye ones they may leave alone as its to close to the eye. But I know on humans they zap them if they get in the way. I dont know about birds a vet may just leave it.


----------



## Dove Lady (Apr 15, 2011)

if it's a little bloody, polysporine eye drops just to be safe. But it could be from an old pinch of the skin from a fight that held funny looking? grabbed and tossed by the face, thereby the broken leg?


----------



## Dima (Jan 15, 2011)

You said in the first post it that after you pulled it off it grew back. Did you pull it again?
I am sure the pigeon feels uncomfortable, especially whenever he winks.


----------



## Otis7 (Sep 1, 2012)

I had always noticed the lump but hadnt paid much attention to it until my boyfriend pulled it off (and yes, he got yelled at for that!) after it was removed the lump grew back larger, almost wart like. Cauliflower looking? After the bird ripped it off there's nothing but a bloody patch, but his eye lid is slightly swollen. It does seem to bother him, not severely but a enough he scratches it occasionally with his foot, or has a few long blinks. I will be sure to take another picture if it comes back, and the timing it takes for it to grow. I'm worried it will grow back larger. Have yet to find a trusted avian vet in this area, had one that saw two of my chickens and told me I should put them down, both of which are healthy now no thanks to him. I'll restart my research for a good bird vet. Anyone with recomendatipns in maryland?


----------



## Dima (Jan 15, 2011)

There are some type of pigeons with that cauliflower looking like all around their eyes. It could be some kind of that gene..I wouldn't worry unless it's bother him or he gets sick. I know people that removed birth marks and then they got skin cancer.


----------

